# Soffit/Bulkhead first or walls?



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

walls first so you have something to attach the soffit to.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

sorry was thinking drywall - post deleted


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

frame the walls first and build the soffit/bulkhead to the wall framing and then fireblock in the wall where the bulkhead lands on the wall.


----------



## mlijoi (May 7, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. Thanks a lot and I'll be looking for some more advice as I commence the work. 

Great to know there is people like you folks!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

for proper firecoad. build and hang the wall. then build the bulkheads.. by doing so your stopping any chance of smoke passing through the wall.. this is the required method for commercial construction a


----------

